# Pipper update



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Its not good. His bladder is full of stones. I am so upset. We have to take him to Ontario Vet College tomorrow as an emergency and they will try to fit him in for surgery tomorrow. If not then they will do it Friday. I am beyond upset. How am I going to get thru this. He will have to stay for 2 days. I just don't know how I will get thru this. I can't bear to leave him. What caused this. He only eats Fromm which is good quality food.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine having to leave one of my babies overnight, let alone a couple of days in a hospital. But it's the best place for him. He will most likely be so sedated he won't even know where he is. He'll just have a really good, long nap. You will both be in my prayers.

Fromm's is a great food. It's more the lack of moisture in food then anything else. Lack of moisture is the number one cause of UTI's, crystals & stones. Were you soaking it in water by any chance? Even with moist or wet foods, it can still happen. Stress is also another catalyst for UTI's and crystals which then in turn can cause stones. Vets say they see a lot of UTI's and crystals during thunderstorms or firework seasons. Jett developed CaOx crystals when we moved. He had plenty of moisture in his food. But the move really stressed him. And he was having trouble with his vision at that time so it was a double whammy on stress. And some dogs are genetically just more predisposed to this kind of thing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

I am so sorry. My Sandy had stones when he was 13. The operation was a success and this was many, many years ago, and he lived to 17.5. He was in a lot of pain for about a week. Blood in the urine for a couple of weeks while healing. Now they most likely have less invasive surgeries. Piper will be fine. Most likely he will be put on a special diet for a while.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Pipper needs surgery to remove the stones. I can imagine how worried you are, but please try to feel confident that you will both get through this. Ru and I did...and Ru is still around. Pipper will get better and you will be happy again.

PS Ru was on a prescription diet that look most unappetizing, but soon she went back to normal food and did not develop more stones.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How do I hand him over to strangers and just walk away and leave him. Remember, I always think the worst. I could have had the surgery with our vet here in town but they don't have anyone with the animals during the night. Thats why I am taking him to a city where he will have 24 hr care but how do I leave him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Please please please do your own research, seek out a holistic vet before being lulled into the false sense of security that Pipper needs to be put an a prescription diet. I promise you he does not. And by going to a whole, fresh food diet or a diet full in moisture will not only help to prevent reoccurring stones, but be beneficial for his overall health for years to come. 

I know nothing about this vet but I like that he's not trying to sell anything. And his info is accurate and is what I hear my own holistic vet and integrative vet say, as well as Dr. Karen Becker. 

All About Oxalate Bladder And Kidney Stones In Your Dog And How To Manage Them

Another good article:

Canine Kidney Stone and Bladder Stone Prevention - Whole Dog Journal Article


And probably one of the most current articles on this subject that is very short and concise. 

Why Your Dog Doesn?t Need That Expensive Prescription Diet | Dogs Naturally Magazine


Animal Essentials Tinkle Tonic is another great way to help prevent future crystals and stones regardless if they are Struvite or CaOx. I have personal experience with it keeping CaOx crystals from returning. Just use it a couple of days out of the month.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it is scary, but consider this - at a University hospital you will get very experienced vets who are up with the latest information and techniques. There could be no better place for his care. It will be over before you know it. And you caught it early. Thinking about you both over the next few days and sending you positive energies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pippersmom said:


> How do I hand him over to strangers and just walk away and leave him. Remember, I always think the worst. I could have had the surgery with our vet here in town but they don't have anyone with the animals during the night. Thats why I am taking him to a city where he will have 24 hr care but how do I leave him.


You will be able to leave him because you ARE a good mommy and that's why you are choosing a hospital rather than your local vet where he will be attended 24/7, around the clock. You can rest assured that they will be monitoring him as closely as you would but have the experience, education and equipment needed for anything.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The poor little guy is prancing around the house right now happy as can be. He has no idea whats in store for him. Its literally breaking my heart.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry that Pipper (and you) are going through this. I agree a University Hospital is the best place! I'm sure that he'll be fine and it will be over and hopefully never have a reoccurrence ! Prayers and hugs to you and Pipper!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. It sounds like he is going to a specialist so try not to worry. At least you noticed it and took him in. Thank goodness for snow!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear this. I would feel the same way about having to leave him but it is for the best and he will be back home before you know it. I will keep you both in my prayers. Please be sure to up date us. Hang in there.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Like Crystal said you can do it cause you're a good mommy and you love him. Maybe find something that you can focus on while he's in the hospital, something that you can't do when he's home. My sister's bichon, Annabelle did really well with the surgery. It was 5-6 yrs ago, she's had no recurrence. I don't recall that she had to be on special diet. Just remember he may not really feel very good right now, you're helping him feel 100%.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

[/COLORSo sorry that you and Pipper are going thru this. Hopefully knowing that he will have the best care will help you when you have to leave him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Vet just dropped off the x rays for me to take with me tomorrow and I counted the stones.......there is 12 stones! Makes me think I must have done something wrong to cause it. He eats Fromm kibble in the morning and has moistened Fromm kibble topped with veggies and a bit of Fresh Pet at supper time. I can't even stand leaving him at the groomers, how do I do this. He will be about 1 1/2 hrs away from me and if he comes home Saturday, we're supposed to have more snow that day and with all the blowing and drifting we get, it won't be a good drive. I know I'm rambling on and on about anything that comes to mind, but I'm just so stressed right now. My poor sweet boy. He's the best little guy ever.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pipper. It's never easy to leave our babies, but your doing what's best for him, just remember that, he'll have someone there 24/7 to monitor him. You'll be able to do it because you love him and want the best for him. :grouphug:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Kathy I am so sorry to hear about Pipper. It is very hard to leave them. Praying for strength for you and sending healing energy for Pipper.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear about Pipper  sometimes, we have to put trust in the vet team to care for our little ones to get them better. Pipper will have 24hr care and I hope the time passes every so quickly for you. I know I'd be a nervous-wreck too. hoping all goes super successful with surgery, recovery, and your drive.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was truly sorry to read about Pipper and want you to know that it really does you no good to think that it was your fault as to why he has Stones. So please, please stop thinking that way. We had a Cocka-Poo many, many years ago and she had stones three times. Of course back then, the foods that we were feeding our Dogs was nothing like the quality that we are feeding them today. and neither was the technology as far as Vet care. I too feed Chrissy and Snuggles Fromm which you know is a high quality dog food. 

I know that it will be hard to take him tomorrow but think of it as being the best place for him and I am sure that he will get nothing but the very best care while he is there. I feel so bad for you but again, don't beat yourself up over this. I will be thinking about Pipper and you as we all will here on SM. I am sure that he will be just fine once he has had his surgery and rid of those stones.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kathy, My last dog Chardy, had an oxalate stone removed when she was 7 years old. They put her on a crap diet (can't remember but I think it was Hills U/D--) Back then I had no idea what to do but I quickly learned that the diet was awful and she started to gain weight and ended up with IBD. I went to a home cooked diet and we never had another stone and she lived to be almost 15. At first I avoided all high oxalate foods in her home cooked diet but as the years went on she was even eating sweet pot's which are really high in oxalates and never ever got another stone. 

I promise everything is going to be ok, it was a fast recovery! Sending positive thoughts and prayers that this is behind you soon.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh so sorry you have to do this. It will be okay! Positive thought your way...He will be in good hands! Hang in there !!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo had his cystotomy at a university. He was so spoiled he tried to go back in when I came to pick him up! 

Aftercare depends on the type of stones and the cause. Sometimes diet can be changed to help prevent new stones from forming. While there are a variety of prescription dog foods available for these needs, you can also have a home cooked diet formulated with the help of a veterinary nutrition service base on your individual dog's stones and other test results. My Roo has calcium oxalate stones due to other health problems. He always produces stones.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

jmm said:


> Roo had his cystotomy at a university. He was so spoiled he tried to go back in when I came to pick him up!
> 
> Aftercare depends on the type of stones and the cause. Sometimes diet can be changed to help prevent new stones from forming. While there are a variety of prescription dog foods available for these needs, you can also have a home cooked diet formulated with the help of a veterinary nutrition service base on your individual dog's stones and other test results. My Roo has calcium oxalate stones due to other health problems. He always produces stones.


If Roo always produces stones, what do they do for him. Don't the stones have to be removed. The vet told me that with a male they have to remove the stones because there is too much of a risk of them blocking the urethra.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kathy, I know and understand you are scared, worried but having been thru a similar experience, let me assure you, he's in very good hands.
I had to take Truffles 250 miles away to have leg surgery for a broken Achilles tendon by a team of specialists. She also had to stay overnite, can't remember now how many nites but she did get excellent care. They have people watching the little patients round the clock. 
I am just like you, I refuse to leave one of my fluffs overnight at the vet's when they have no one there. My motto "It's my dog and my money".
Prayers will be ongoing, you know that and everything will go smoothly, I'm sure. Take deep breaths and try to keep the stress level down, Pipper will pick up on that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Vet just dropped off the x rays for me to take with me tomorrow and I counted the stones.......there is 12 stones! Makes me think I must have done something wrong to cause it. He eats Fromm kibble in the morning and has moistened Fromm kibble topped with veggies and a bit of Fresh Pet at supper time. I can't even stand leaving him at the groomers, how do I do this. He will be about 1 1/2 hrs away from me and if he comes home Saturday, we're supposed to have more snow that day and with all the blowing and drifting we get, it won't be a good drive. I know I'm rambling on and on about anything that comes to mind, but I'm just so stressed right now. My poor sweet boy. He's the best little guy ever.


Gather your mother instinct.Your baby will be okay. You have done everything within your power. Listen to me: Pipper is going to be just fine. You may have a hard road to follow for the immediate future, but it is only a short time. Your Pipper will be fine and healthy very soon. Do what you need to do, try not to worry. If you follow your heart...do what you know to be necessary, you will...you WILL get through this rough time. I promise you...I promise....Pipper will recover and all will be well. Just take one step at a time, and do what your heart dictates.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* Leaving him there will stink, but not leaving him there is a worse option right? Because doing nothing would not be good  

When you do go back home you can start to plan and prepare how to spoil him when he gets back home. You can also start to get his diet ready and read up and learn about what will be best to go with. When you aren't busy with preparing for his return, you can post here and we will give you virtual hugs and be here to listen


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you have to go through this - and I'm sure he will be fine! You've gotten great advice on how to prevent. Water really is the key.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! I had a sinking feeling that that might be the case  Pipper will be fine though and you will find the strength be continue to be the great Mummy you are. Given you weren't feeding only kibble you were doing your best with his diet, so don't beat yourself up. It will all be ok. I personally only home cook for my girls, not a fan of kibble after my Sophie got the oxalate stones. Odd, not seeing my post on your other thread, maybe I didn't send properly. My bichon got 7 large stones removed, vet said it was from kibble which we were recommended to feed only at the time. She had the operation when she was about 9 and lived until 14 and never got the stones again. She was put on Walthams SO at the time.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathy I'm freaking out with you too! Where abouts? Can you stay in the waiting room? I know I know it's for the health if the dog! But omg I wouldn't be able to leave my guys either! I know your pain! I'm in Richmond hill if you need anything let me know ok!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kathy, so sorry to hear this. Sounds like Pipper will be in good hands though. Can't wait for all this to be over a and for Pipper to be back with you, happy and healthy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Pipper is going to be home soon and this will all be over. Stay strong, find something positive to think about and to look forward to and time will go by faster. Much love from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Kathy, I had to leave Colette overnight at the vet hospital for her femoral head osteotomy-- like you I chose to go to the city so she would get 24 hour care. So, I do know how hard it is. Is there someone thst can gowith you? I had Pam ( pammy4501) with me, which made it way less stressful. I dont know how I would have done it without her support so I really would try to find someone who can go with you if at all possible. Please know you have everyone's support here as well as healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> How do I hand him over to strangers and just walk away and leave him. Remember, I always think the worst. I could have had the surgery with our vet here in town but they don't have anyone with the animals during the night. Thats why I am taking him to a city where he will have 24 hr care but how do I leave him.


Cathy--So sorry your going through this. We all feel wild fears first time. I made same choice for Sammie's leg surgery in order to have 24/7 care. I did not want him alone. I had lot problems with letting go too. And out of control fears if I had to leave him. Piper will be fine. And this will make you stronger. Trust in your choices, as you've gone the extra here for Piper. After 4 yrs on this forum and my own experience I've accepted that I own a breed that can have issues and need special care if something happens. My Vet told me I need to accept this as well. I have many yrs to go. We may get lucky but I have decided that if one has a problem there is nothing I can do but get help and be calm for them.
When you drop him off try and think of him coming home with no stones pain free. You can do this. I put the leg off so long but now Sammie walks normal. And they took such great care of him, I could call them any hour. 

Take care, kisses to my Piper boy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cathy-someone mentioned in your last thread that dogs can not drink enough water in cold weather. Ask them about this. I've also read some dogs are more prone to them. the specialists will be able to answer your questions. 
xxxx


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here's the look I'm getting thats breaking my heart. He think I've "forgotten"to feed him. I'm a mess today. Didn't sleep at all and my eyes are swollen from crying. If the picture is blurry its because I can't see. We leave in about 45 minutes and if we get there and they had too many emergencies come in they will only do the pre op stuff and we will have to go back tomorrow. Janene, its the Ontario Veterinary College in Guelph. I have loved all my dogs but with Pipper its unlike anything I've ever felt except with my own kids. Thank you everyone for all your words of support and please pray for my sweet little guy. I love him so much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know that look Kathy! 
I also know about leaving them---I usually just walk out & say "see you later, sweet guy." I think it really helps them to think "this is ok." Our Kitzel has had his share of treatments. Once they are out of your presence I think they just get on with it. 
It is YOU that suffers. 
Saying prayers of praise that it was found, diagnosed & is treatable. Also for you as you look to the procedure, and Pipper as he is operated, his surgeon & care team & recovers. 
I don't think saying "don't worry" works so I will skip that part. There is always worry involved when those we love suffer---skin or fur. It is part of the price we pay for the love-affair we enjoy. Big hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking about Pipper and praying this morning!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I totally agree with Sandi.. but you need to try to be strong for Pipper...he will pick up on your anxiety and become anxious himself...and you don't want that..once you drop him off, SM will be here for you...big :grouphug:s..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, it is hard to hand our babies over to someone else...but just keep telling yourself...they're going to fix him..and then he'll feel better than ever!!

I had to leave Archie over night a few nights when he had his ear canal removed, I was amazed at how quickly he healed! ...well it didn't seem so at the time, but actually it was much faster than I would have healed! 

You just gotta do what you gotta do. It's for the best.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and Pipper are having to go thru this! Prayers for you both!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Kathy sending you and Piper lots of love today you know in your heart you are doing the right thing you are being a great mum! Its hard to leave them but its for the best!! He will be spoilt at the vets- I mean look at him who wouldn't want to spoil that baby!! The one time I had to leave Maizy at the vets I got a phonecall saying that I would have to come and pick her up now as the vet nurses weren't getting any work done as one of them constantly wanted to hold Maizy :HistericalSmiley:!! Remember vet and vet nurses do there job for the love of animals and have there best interests at heart! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have this news and thankfully they know what's wrong and they can fix it. 

From my experience, I felt really strange at walking away without Jodi and I didn't know he'd have to stay in, I thought we were going just for an exam and I would walk away with meds ( he had to stay overnite) but I also felt at peace because they could help him and that's where he needed to be to get better. 

I usually think that he will be afraid without me (whenever I leave him at a friends etc) , but that got overshadowed by the fact that he was sick and he was probably feeling more sick than feeling overcome with missing me. I'm not sure if that is comforting or not but it helped me.

I hope he's feeling better now, I haven't read all the posts yet.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Kathy, the University of Guelph is the top of the top vet care! They have a fantastic facility............................. I took my mom there with her newfie several times! Everything will be ok! If you need to have a shoulder to lean on........you can call me anytime! Don't be so worried about the weather either!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You will not be alone as we all will be there with you. Will pray for Piper and you. Be strong he will need you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kathy you can do this! :thumbsup: Like Sandi said, start doing things like singing (for me and Sandi and those that have a faith in God, praise and worship songs really do help!!) and _*choosing* _to be positive. There is much to be said in human medicine about those with a positive attitude. And every veterinary behaviorist and certified trainer will tell you that your fluffs pick up on our emotions. So if you are positive, confident and happy, he will be too. (((hugs)))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Here's the look I'm getting thats breaking my heart. He think I've "forgotten"to feed him. I'm a mess today. Didn't sleep at all and my eyes are swollen from crying. If the picture is blurry its because I can't see. We leave in about 45 minutes and if we get there and they had too many emergencies come in they will only do the pre op stuff and we will have to go back tomorrow. Janene, its the Ontario Veterinary College in Guelph. I have loved all my dogs but with Pipper its unlike anything I've ever felt except with my own kids. Thank you everyone for all your words of support and please pray for my sweet little guy. I love him so much.


Ahh-sweet boy!! Remember the Vets do this everyday like clock work. Piper is in such good hands. I remember (as someone else said below) when I called the hospital to check on Sammie hour so after leaving him and was told they had already given him little sedative. Somehow that helped me knowing he was relaxed and resting.
xxxx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kathy, sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Pipper today. I know he will be fine.
It is so hard to leave them. I felt the same way leaving Daisy to be spayed. She was such a happy little girl, and the thought of her being in any pain broke my heart. But they are tougher than they look! 
It sounds like Pipper is in the best possible hands. It is great that he is in a place where the doctors do surgery every day and they have the most up to date equipment and techniques.
My Lhasa, Grendel, had the same surgery. He had over 30 stones before he was diagnosed. He came through it fine. At the time (maybe 7 or so years ago) we were told that it is a very simple surgery. He recovered very quickly. I know Pipper will do fine too.
Try to be strong for your little guy even though it is so hard! He needs you! Just keep reminding yourself that you are doing what is best for him out of love.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thinking of you and Pipper. He will be fine.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm just seeing this and I am so sorry  . Just wanted you to know I'm praying for you guys. Big hugs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy being a mom is hard sometimes, we have to do what is best for our babies even if it is breaking our hearts, that's what true love is. You and Pipper were in my prayers last night and this morning, I know your heart is breaking, by now you have made the drive and are probably crying all the way home, tonight and tomorrow are going to be hard for you and Pipper, I would like to say a prayer for you both

HEAVENLY FATHER, THANK YOU FOR ALWAYS BEING RIGHT NEXT TO US, YOU DELIGHT IN OUR COMING TO YOU WITH OUR NEEDS AND OUR HEARTS OF PRAISE, LORD I LIFT PIPPER TO YOU, I KNOW YOU ARE RIGHT IN THE OPERATING ROOM, YOUR GUIDING THE VETS, GIVING THEM WISDOM AS I TYPE, THANK YOU LORD FOR MEN AND WOMEN WHO DESIRE TO HELP THESE PRECIOUS LITTLE GIFTS OF LOVE TO US.THANK YOU FOR BRING PIPPER THROUGH THIS SURGERY, CONTINUE YOUR HEALING TOUCH ON HIS LITTLE BODY, MAY HE BACK TO HIS LITTLE HAPPY SELF SOON.
I ALSO LIFT KATHY TO YOU, MAY YOU COMFORT HER AND WIPE HER TEARS, MAY YOU BRING YOUR PEACE THAT PASSES ALL UNDERSTANDING TO HER, MAY SHE FIND REST IN YOUR PRECIOUS ARMS, MAY SHE ALSO KNOW YOU ARE ALSO HOLDING LITTLE PIPPER.
THANK YOU FOR KATHY, FOR HER BEAUTIFUL SPIRIT MAY SHE ALWAYS REMEMBER HOW YOU TOUCHED HER AND PIPPER. PROTECT KATHY AND GIVE HER TRAVELING MERCIES.
IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hang in there, although I know only too well how scary that is. Many years ago my schnauzer had multiple surgeries for bladder stones (they can be very prone to them). I'll be praying all goes well and he'll be home in no time!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, with stones constantly forming Roo is at high risk for urinary blockage. We have been lucky that the stuck stones have been able to be unblocked with a urinary catheter thus far. It is an emergency every time. There is another surgery to "reroute" a male dog's urethra...if Roo was a healthier dog he would have had that already.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Roo had his cystotomy at a university. He was so spoiled he tried to go back in when I came to pick him up!
> 
> Aftercare depends on the type of stones and the cause. Sometimes diet can be changed to help prevent new stones from forming. While there are a variety of prescription dog foods available for these needs, you can also have a home cooked diet formulated with the help of a veterinary nutrition service base on your individual dog's stones and other test results. My Roo has calcium oxalate stones due to other health problems. He always produces stones.


Jackie--So I see they can tell you what type of stone it is, but they can also tell you the cause?


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Kathy sending you and Piper lots of love today you know in your heart you are doing the right thing you are being a great mum! Its hard to leave them but its for the best!! He will be spoilt at the vets- I mean look at him who wouldn't want to spoil that baby!! The one time I had to leave Maizy at the vets I got a phonecall saying that I would have to come and pick her up now as the vet nurses weren't getting any work done as one of them constantly wanted to hold Maizy :HistericalSmiley:!! Remember vet and vet nurses do there job for the love of animals and have there best interests at heart! Please keep us updated!



RrttdrsttdtrtttttErrrrr referrer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Knowing the cause depends on many factors and some trial and error. This is something you need to talk to your vet about for your dog's individual case. In Roo's case he has multiple endocrine failures and those issues cause the stone formation.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Knowing the cause depends on many factors and some trial and error. This is something you need to talk to your vet about for your dog's individual case. In Roo's case he has multiple endocrine failures and those issues cause the stone formation.


Thanks!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to read through all the messages but bladder stones are no fun but they are manageable once the surgery is done. My brother's dog had a bladder filled with them and was in extreme pain then she got the surgery about 1.5 years ago and she eats her prescription diet and she's been fine. I hope Piper feels better soon1


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> Yes, with stones constantly forming Roo is at high risk for urinary blockage. We have been lucky that the stuck stones have been able to be unblocked with a urinary catheter thus far. It is an emergency every time. There is another surgery to "reroute" a male dog's urethra...if Roo was a healthier dog he would have had that already.


We adopted a male dog who had had this surgery and it took us a while to figure out why his plumbing was rerouted. :HistericalSmiley: It is amazing what can be done. 
How is little Roo doing, Jackie? I think he is a champ!:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Piper pulls through.
I lot my adopted Rosie with a large bladder stone. She must have had it s a pup , since baseline never changed. Didn't find it until necropsy. She was 13... Hearts my heart that I didn't find it sooner to help her... She was a cocker beagle mix and quite the character...


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending prayers for you and Pipper today.....deep breath and peace for you. Pipper knows how much you love him. Healing energy for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is going to be a very tough day. DH took yesterday off work since we thought the surgery was yesterday and so he had to go back to work today. That means I just sit here by myself all day waiting. We only have one vehicle and DH needs it to get to work so I'm just stuck sitting here waiting for the phone to ring. Waiting is so hard. They will let me know soon what time the surgery is but last night they said they have more emergencies to do first. Still haven't slept so I hope I am making sense.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

:hugging: Waiting and not knowing are so hard and make the day seem so much longer. I'm praying for you and Pipper.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> This is going to be a very tough day. DH took yesterday off work since we thought the surgery was yesterday and so he had to go back to work today. That means I just sit here by myself all day waiting. We only have one vehicle and DH needs it to get to work so I'm just stuck sitting here waiting for the phone to ring. Waiting is so hard. They will let me know soon what time the surgery is but last night they said they have more emergencies to do first. Still haven't slept so I hope I am making sense.


We're sitting here with you, Kathy. Is there anything you can do to distract yourself? Maybe catch up on something you've been meaning to do at home. Just try to keep busy. Keep us posted on here and the other thread you had from yesterday.


----------

